# granite stone work and countertops



## thatplantguy (May 2, 2010)

Victory Stone Ltd. provides custom stone work for new construction or renovations, aswell as developements and commercial projects. Our focus is to offer high end craftsmanship in slab installation for the homeowner or builder. We do not cut corners, or use imported prefabs. We have done installations from multi-million dollar homes to basement suites in your grandparents cul-de-sac  our experience doesnt go unnoticed.

Kitchen countertops
fireplaces
floors
walls
granite
marble
slate
quartz

[email protected]
604.836.1863


----------

